# any Info on malta please



## mumbo (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi everyone
I am thinking of moving to malta, partly because of the language being english. I know the forum is Italy but there isnt one for malta. Any forum members with a feelof what its like there would be really appreciated.
Regards
Ronald and Di


----------

